# ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest



## Alias (Dec 4, 2009)

Just in case anyone is interested........   :roll:

Sue

In our ongoing efforts to serve the needs of our customers and deliver maximum value, ICC recently introduced a new website with enhanced features and capabilities. One such enhancement was the addition of Communities of Interest, designed to deliver discussion groups, chats, job opportunities and other content based on specialties. This resource will provide a communication center where members can network and share expertise.

To help you take full advantage of the new site’s features, on Tuesday, December 8, we will be holding a webinar that will include an overview of our new website, a review of new features, an intensive discussion about Communities of Interest, and a Q & A session.

As we plan the next phase of enhancements, we would like to learn what future features you would find useful to ensure our site remains a valued resource to you.

We hope you can join us. We look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you.

Where:

http://iccsafe.na3.acrobat.com/iccsafe/

When:

Tuesday, December 8, 2009

4:00 p.m. ET, 3:00 p.m. CT, 2:00 p.m. MT, 1:00 p.m. PT

What you need to participate

    * Speaker phone

    * Computer with Internet Access

    * Adobe Flash Player 9

Prior to event

Please connect to: http://admin.adobe.acrobat.com/common/h ... g_test.htm

This is a test site for you to pre-test your connection for the webinars.

Day of event preparation

Computer: About 45 minutes prior to the start time, connect to the Web site for the presentation.

    * Close all applications

    * Open your web browser

    * Turn off pop-up blockers

    * Go to: http://iccsafe.na3.acrobat.com/iccsafe/

Log in as a guest using your first and last names

Telephone

You will be prompted during the webinar when to connect for Q & A:

Dial (866) 609-4868 Please note all audio will be heard via your computer speakers.

    * The phone line is for Q & A only—phone lines will open during the Q & A session only.

Day of the Webinar: If you need assistance please contact us via the chat window or at

1-888-ICC-SAFE (422-7233), extension 33822.

	The International Code Council, affiliates and subsidiaries respect your right to privacy. Click here to read the Council's privacy policy. If you no longer wish to receive e-mail from us, please click here.

©2009 International Code Council

World Headquarters; 500 New Jersey Avenue, NW, 6th Floor, Washington, DC 20001 USA>


----------



## Mac (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Is the ICC going to eliminate the fees?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

ICC........Could we have made an underestimation?    Doh!!!!!!!

I've given it a chance and actually posted a few times but its still not very user friendly


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Sorry,

Evidently my post on this subject offended someone; and it was deleted; so I'll just pass on this subject.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

On this site?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

My adobe flash is now moon equipped! :lol: That should shake them up!


----------



## jar546 (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Sorry,Evidently my post on this subject offended someone; and it was deleted; so I'll just pass on this subject.
> 
> Uncle Bob


You must be talking about another site because none of your posts have been deleted.  Not in the administrator or moderator logs.  Not on this site anyway.


----------



## pwood (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

i will be unable to attend so could someone take notes and email them to me whogivesa#2.com? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> i will be unable to attend so could someone take notes and email them to me whogivesa#2.com? :mrgreen:


Sure, if it's not quittin' time for me.  :lol:

Sue


----------



## RJJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Pw: I tried your email and it was returned! Please check your address as posted. MSN says no such place! :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Jeff,

I submitted a post and it came up between Alias' and Mac's; and when I returned to the thread it was gone.

Maybe FM ate it.   

It wasn't important.  Not a problem,

Uncle Bob


----------



## High Desert (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

pwood: I can't take notes, but I can foresee the future. Here's what will happen to me.

find the site

wait 20 minutes for it to load

attempt to login...wait 5 minutes and try again

try to login in again.....says I'm not a member

re boot my computer because a pop up told me to

find the site again

try to login in for the seventh time...this @#*$#& site is making me really unpleasant

my computer starts smoking

I start smoking because I am now way over my stress level

I miss a meeting with my boss because I was trying to logon, now my boss is unpleasant

I start smoking in my office now because if I go outside, I'll miss my chance to logon

now my boss is really unpleasant because I set off the fire alarm because of my chain-smoking

I now have to go to mandatory training because of my smoking habit

I start drinking because they made me quit smoking

I decide to return to the "Building Code Message Board"

Life is once again good!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

What they didn't understand was that "We were and still are the Bulletin Board"

Don't attend the meeting.  Sims is up to no good.  He is catching flack because we are not there; and a lot people went to that BB to research code questions and help them understand the answers.

There were only about 40 to 50 regular posters on the old ICC BB; not the thousands they claimed.

Sims will do the same thing he did in Baltimore.  They are not going to change and go back to the old board.  It's not in their budget; and they have made up their mind to use the new one.

Sims is just trying to placify the complaintants and stall for time until people forget about the old board.

If you attend they will use your attendence for their own purposes.

Uncle Bob


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Huh, I didn't realize they still had a bulletin board. Put me down as a member of the community of disinterested.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Speaking of old bones,

Some of ya'll who are still paying ICC dues; need to sign on to the board and give a call out to my old friend George Roberts and some other Engineers,

Architects,

Plumbing/Electrical/Mechanical/Framing contractors

and other subcontractors,

Homeowners,

Builders,

Builder's Supervisors,

and Remodelers

that depended on the ICC Bulletin Board for help with code questions.

Oh, geez, Never mind, they aren't "PAID MEMBERS"; and, can no longer read or ask questions on the *"ICC recently introduced new website with ENHANCHED FEATURES AND CAPABLITIES"* TO PREVENT THEM FROM HAVING ACCESS TO THE NEW BULLETIN BOARD!

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

UB: I was thinking we should invite MR. Simms to an open discussion on this BB. I have not been on the ICC site in several weeks, but if my memory still works, he had a number of posts listed before Baltimore for feed back on his wonderful site.

If I try to log on and start Saturday morning, trying to post something, it may be on the highway of information by Monday. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

RJJ,

Great idea.

Post his invitation to us and under it Our invitation to him.  Of course you would have to provide a link to this website.   :mrgreen:

And be sure to note this topic "ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest"; so he will post on the correct thread.

Please add in your posting to Mr. Sims; that he will NOT HAVE TO PAY to enter and participate on Our New Bulletin Board.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I will be sure to do that! I will also personally log him in! :lol:

Oh what power! Now which switch do I flick to let him in? Jeff I may need help!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

UB:  Wasn't me besides I can't delete (eat) your posts because the acid reflux hurts too much :lol:

BTW....I agree with your point on their fishing expidition hence my original reply


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I am glad I am stupid enough to use this site with out a training course.

And the powers to be listen with out having a group session


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

CDA,

Open some windows and let some of that radon out of the basement.  It's making you cranky.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Uncle Bob

It is safe to come out??

all the terroist are gone???

the US is still a world power??

The US is the financial power of the world??

The us has no debt??

ICC offers a free bulletin board??????


----------



## jpranch (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

cda,

ICC offers a free bulletin board??????

ICC offers a free bulletin board??????

ICC offers a free bulletin board??????

Has hell frozen over yet? LOL  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Eight weeks later, a webinar to explain how to use the communities of interest?

Brilliant!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Even if they gave you free ICC membership for posting on the "New Crap"; it's not user friendly.

In fact you couldn't have this thread on it.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I still pay my dues, the "discount" on the books I need to buy will cover it, and then some. But, that is the only place I have been going, the store. I haven't even tried the "COI" for at least three weeks or so, I tried a few times before, but it is just too frustrating. I might try to go there for a search of the old forum if I can't get what I want here.......but I doubt it.

Hasta la vista, baby.......


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I agree with Fatboy...  The Communities of Interest seems like a bad joke.  Thus, I'm NOT interested in their webinars.   I'm still a member, but who knows for how much longer.   I can get the same (if not better) discount on code books thru WABO or one of the other ICC chapters, or even on Ebay...  :roll:


----------



## jpranch (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Dominic and mr weiland (who I called 2 weeks ago and STILL have NOT gotton an answer) KMA


----------



## pwood (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

high desert,

    thanks for the almost attempt to help me out with the note taking. send me your addy and i will send you something to ease your pain! i'm sorry if you suffered mental stress on my account.

     the state of california requires all code enforcement people to be certified by a recognizable, reputable organization to the satisfaction of the ahj. i used to have 6 icbo certifications which covered all the bases. i now have 14 icc certs that do the same thing. their cash cow is alive and well despite their obvious shortcomings. i would like to see ub ,con arb,pack,cda ,rjj,or others start their own certification program that i could recognize and send my $ to :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> the state of california requires all code enforcement people to be certified by a recognizable, reputable organization to the satisfaction of the ahj. i used to have 6 icbo certifications which covered all the bases. i now have 14 icc certs that do the same thing. their cash cow is alive and well despite their obvious shortcomings. i would like to see ub ,con arb,pack,cda ,rjj,or others start their own certification program that i could recognize and send my $ to :mrgreen:


pwood -

Exactly the reason we renewed our membership here.

Sue, freezing in sunny CA


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

cda -

No

No

No

No

No

And, uhhhhhhhhhhhh, NO! But _nice try_!  :lol:

I go to ICC once every couple of weeks just to remind myself how lucky I was to have been an active member and board participant when ICC bailed *on* us... and Jeff bailed us *out*.      :mrgreen:

If they need to 'teach' us how to use their new site and board, they must've either:

1) tried really hard to find the worst possible software  :roll: or

2) just got dumb lucky to have found the worst possible software  :shock: or

3) didn't want us around anyway... :?

Even on their old board you couldn't _really_ speak freely. For example, if I had posted "Screw Em!" on the ICC board, I'd have been admonished or banned from the site.

Here however, if I post "Screw Em!", I'm applauded. So here I stay, and as for the 'webinar' tomorrow...

Screw Em! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I'm confused (no cracks!).

I didn't know you had to be an ICC member to renew your certifications.  I've never been asked for my membership number when I sent my re-certification application.

I don't think anyone would recognize a Certification issued by "Our Gang".   :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

UB: You are correct! No one at this time would recognize this BB or us as a group for certification.

I would not even consider myself in that group referenced earlier in the post as one to certify others. That must have been a type O!

For now ICC is the cash cow! It is recognized due to politics and money and they control the game.

However, we have discussed from the beginning forming an organization to manage this board. When the time comes to act on that; one objective could be for training and certification through this site once organized. Lets face facts, that any such movement is ok, but it would cost money to build and operate such an organization. Thus, we have the trap of operating a business, even though not for profit. These are big steps and big shoes.

I am in favor of all of the above and am willing to commit finical support to that cause. Since we are only a few weeks old as a BB, I suggest we move slowly on those issues. We Need to talk about and kick ideas around. At some point this site will be very large and as the players joint in time they will want more services perhaps in the form of certs or just training.

We have a great base of well train and experienced Code,fire, DP & consultants and a wealth of knowledge among or members. Just some things to think on!


----------



## pwood (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

ub,

   i am not an icc fan or member but i have to renew my certs to keep the job and at this time they are the only game in town. i smell a monopoly here! i was kidding,cracking about yous guys certifying me but i would rather see you get the $ than them, but that's business and politics. you guys could use an all expenses paid junket to cabo to discuss codes and stuff i'm sure? fish on! :mrgreen:


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Hope someone posts the cliffs notes for me. :roll:


----------



## High Desert (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Let cliff do it himself.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

OK, I missed D. Sims this afternoon. Did a 4 hour inspection on a new tech center. So what happened??? Please fill me in. jp


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I want details also.

Went on an interview and was driving back.


----------



## Alias (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest



			
				rktect 1 said:
			
		

> Hope someone posts the cliffs notes for me. :roll:


Hey, how about the petroglyphs at Lava Beds National Monument?  They're notes written on cliffs.   :mrgreen:

Sue, who missed the webinar..........awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I'm wondering if it took place?

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

The ICC tests for certification are available to both members and non-members.  Anyone can start an association/governing body for certification then require then recognize the ICC test or any other acceptable test for issuing a certification.  After that, you can have your own CEU program to maintain certification, whether or not they maintain their ICC cert.  The issue is being recognized by others as a "certifying agency".  This happens all of the time with many organizations that do not own or perform the testing but have CEU and other requirements for certification.

Here is an example:

The "ABC" Association provides certification for a plumbing inspector.

In order to get certification you need:

1)Proof of passing an ICC test or equivalent such as a state given test.

In order to maintain certification with ABC Company, you need to:

1)Maintain CEU's per the certification manual

Other requirements may be put into place to beef up the certification process to give it more clout.

Any of this is do-able.  It happens all of the time.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

Most likely it did! If it was anything like the fire side chat in Baltimore two phone calls came in! Wow!

JP raise a question from the floor. I sat in total amazement of the Blovation taking place in the room.

I believe if I have raise a question, the rant would of have been cut from the air ways! So I sat quitely and in disbelief! :roll:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

WOW, nobody tuned it? I was stuck at home with three cars that refused to start. Sub-zero temps, that lasted for most of the day, kept me from my 30 mile commute to work. And I'm saddled with dial-up access for the net at home.

Oh. OK, I wouldn't have if I could have, as my friend JP says, "SCREW'EM"!!!!!!


----------



## mueller (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I watched the web cast last night. There really isn’t much to report.

They started a little late and seemed to have some technical difficulties.

After some introductions Dominic spoke and discussed some of the changes that were made to help there members have a better experience with there website. “Members” was emphasized several times. Them someone else took over and took us through some screen shots of the new website and some explanation of the communities of interest.

Not being a member I don’t know if this was helpful because I have never seen these screens. In the end there was no participation from the audience, No phone calls and then Dominic did come on for the conclusion and gave his e mail address and asked for comments from all concerned. Over in about 25 minutes.

After watching I am still a non member at least until it’s time to buy books again.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

PPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFF. Puff! And the icc (international cash cow) lays another golden egg. At least on this issue the icc (international cash cow, repeated) didn't amount to a beer fart in a whirl wind. What is so hard for them to understand? Perhaps I'm missing something? Perhaps if I had their education I would understand? I'll tell you what. In Baltimore I invited the big dogs to the ranch for ribeye steaks and a few beers. I doubt the offer was taken seriously but it was a real offer. All are welcome. Here there shall be no BS. Here is the place to be real. Here is the place to wade through road apples. Well Dominic, Rich, Ron, Adolf, what about it? Or do you all perfer Vagas? Ah crap, I'm just whising in the wind and enjoying the sound.


----------



## incognito (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

I am actually more interested in jar546 last comment than the ICC COI debacle. Interesting possibilities.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: ICC Webinar to Explain Website/Communities of Interest

incoginto: If you are referring to establishing Certs and a program for them we would have to do a great deal of things. First we would have to create an association. That means rules, by laws etc. Then we would have to create a education and testing system to establish real Certs. These are all big steps for a newly created board. Others have talked with me about such ventures. First I believe we need to grow a little and find ourselves as a group. We also need to discuss these ideas openly and divide the work load if this is a real desire.

It is obvious that ICC has taken a turn for the dark side and money is now the driving force. So this shall remain an open topic with input from all welcomed.!


----------

